# supercharge ae36 2.8



## superone1973 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had heard of these superchargers and what you think of putting this on my bmw e36 2.8.cabrio. I have not heard of this but they say they are one of the first on the market with low end torque. I am from England but living in Spain and would love to hear your feed back. I have got use to the speed and I need more speed but reliability cause they are alot of cars which are just as quick and quicker golf 32, honda civic type r etc I would name more but my girlfriend threw my car mags away .Everybody got peugot 206 over here in spain and some seem pretty quick. Dont know if they would beat me as I am not into street racing but its always good to know you have it there. Many thanks and keep up the good work

http://www.superchargersonline.com/p...28&tabactive=1
This one only comes with 1 year cover but some come with 3 , isn't that saying something? 
How much to send to spain. Keep me up with to date with any offers.
I was also reading that superchargers are over priced and under powered , get a turbo. :eeps:


----------

